# mixing flocked and non-flocked heads. good or bad?



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Just looking for some input on if the non-flocked heads will turn geese away when mixed with flocked heads? Have about 5 doz flocked looking to add about 3 dozen mag shells.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

mine are mixed, don't think it is a problem. make sure the non-flocked aren't shinny


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I think flocked heads have more impact on the hunters' state of mind and confidence more than if they are really help decoy birds. Lots of things on the market are made to make money more than really help.

Alex


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. It makes sense its in the hunters head. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if you have a goose close enough to tell if the head is flocked or not, then it should be headed to the freezer. Although, if your decoys are shinny they will pick that out from along way. Flocking is a pain to maintain. I have 1 and 2 year old decoys and I have replaced almost all the heads because the flocking is coming off.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

What are you doing to keep the shine down? Using muddy water?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

anyone ever mixed fully flocked with non fully flocked decoys in the same spread?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I haven't dome anything to mine, but if I needed to, I would paint with Parker's Bird Vision Black paint. In fact I just did 6 floaters, I painted everything with a Parker's Cananda Goose Kit


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Where do you get the kit from?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I think I ordered from cabelas $30 or something, and supposed to do a doz. Some of the colors would do way more


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

I would mix them for sure. When I was younger, my brother and I killed hundreds of geese over a spread of literally 5 different kinds of decoys (homemade silos, 32" carrylite shells, 22" flambeau one piece stackable shells, bigfoots, and northwind canada sox) none of which were flocked. While I do get utility out of hunting over our flocked-headed bigfoot spread, when push comes to shove, I don't think it makes a bit of difference in how many geese we kill. When you consider all the wind/weather/calling/location/setup/concealment variables that go into goose hunting, "flocked decoys" probably literally adds up to less than 1% of the equation that determines success or no success.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I've seen quite a few flocked heads mixed in lately.Some have been so flocked up they shouldn't be allowed to carry guns.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

I am sporting 60 FFD lessers, 6 FFD greater Bulls and 6 honker prograde with only the flocked heads. Im also going to add 8 bigfoots Im picking up in a month when my buddy moves out of state. When me and a few other guys hunt together we have a huge mix of decoys. I dont think it matters at all as long as they are positioned correctly and not laying on their sides. I do limit the use of shells to later in the season when the snows down for resters. Just make sure the plastic isnt shiny, especially in this darn blue bird and sunny sky season we have been having.

I spend a lot of time looking at geese in the field. They are all different shades and sizes, especially once the different migrators get mixed in. I have had an awesome year on geese. I really belive my ffd lessors look the best so I put them out a little further with the progrades and bigfoots in by my blind. I have geese landing everyday. I think its mostly the hunters state of mind that is impacted by the different ones in the spread. Im very confident in mine due to my regular results. But man if you step back and look at em from 75 yards away....THEY LOOK REALLY GOOD MIXED UP!

Now in all honestly though what really upsets me is my uncles spread. He hunts in PA and does really good with these crappy old 4 foot long shells. He puts out 8 in a field and shoots his single limit quite regularly. Now granted he is shooting some pretty uneducated honkers, but it is funny to me how little effort and cash he has in it! And here I am dumping all my spare cash into better dekes! :rollin:

Either way....my advise is, hunt what you have, and this summer order up the stuff to flock em if it makes you feel better. I like to clean my stuff up in the off season and touch up paint and flocking. Helps me deal with my obsession a little better! :beer:


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha! Nice, like the saying goes " its not a Passion its an obsession and you protect it with smith & wesson? 
:beer: 
I have mixed wha5 I have and results have not been any worse. I have a flocking kit but don't use the epoxy or whatever they send with it. I buy some flat black spray paint, spray on and put the flocking on. The stuff they send shines real bad if the flocking starts coming off.


----------

